# Norwegian: Hvor mange måter å uttale "jeg" på?



## Tech12

Jeg prøver å komme på de forskjellige måtene ordet _jeg_ blir uttalt på på ulike dialekter.

Jæi
E
I
Eg
Æg
Æ
Je


Er det flere?


----------



## oskhen

Vil ikke en del også si Jæ? I hvert fall i løpende tale.


----------



## Magb

"Ei" (altså "ei", ikke "æi", dog jeg tror kanskje noen sier "æi" også) i hvert fall på deler av Sunnmøre, og kanskje andre steder på vestlandet. Og jeg har aldri hørt det selv, men har lest at noen folk i Molde-traktene (men ikke i selve Molde) sier "ai". I følge denne sida er det noen som sier "ig", men jeg tror ikke man skal stole blindt på det.

I Setesdal sier de "ieg".


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Je
Jæ
Jæi
Jei
E
Ei
Eig
Eg
Ieg
Æ
Æi
Æg
Ai
I

Dette er de jeg fant. Jeg tror også jeg kan plassere de fleste.

@Magb: I Molde og Romsdal sier man I. 'Ai' tror jeg er lenger sør - Sogn/Hordaland


----------



## sdr083

NorwegianNYC said:


> @Magb: I Molde og Romsdal sier man I. 'Ai' tror jeg er lenger sør - Sogn/Hordaland



'Ai' veit eg ingenting om, men her i Sogn seier me 'eg' (til dels med svært "høg" e). Ganske sikker på at dei gjer det sørover mot Voss og Hardanger òg.


----------



## Magb

Hvor sier man forresten "jei"?

Jeg har alltid syntes det er festlig at det er så mange måter å si "jeg" på, men at det ikke lenger er noen som uttaler det "jeg".


----------



## TomTrussel

Har hørt "jei" brukt av "fru Flettfrid Andréesen fra øvre Singsaker i Tronghjem by", altså sterkt parodisk, men det er mulig de snakker sånn der da, for alt "jei" vet 

TT


----------



## Magb

Ang. "jæi" vs. "jæ", for de fleste har vel det primært å gjøre med trykksterk/-svak uttale, altså "jæi" når trykksterk og "jæ" når -svak. (J.f. også "meg", "deg" og "seg".) Det gjelder meg også, men jeg vet at jeg noen ganger sier "jæ" trykksterkt og med lang vokal. Har dog aldri klart å avgjøre når trykksterk "jæ" går an og når det ikke gjør det.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Magb said:


> Ang. "jæi" vs. "jæ", for de fleste har vel det primært å gjøre med trykksterk/-svak uttale, altså "jæi" når trykksterk og "jæ" når -svak. (J.f. også "meg", "deg" og "seg".) Det gjelder meg også, men jeg vet at jeg noen ganger sier "jæ" trykksterkt og med lang vokal. Har dog aldri klart å avgjøre når trykksterk "jæ" går an og når det ikke gjør det.



Både "je", "jæ" og "jæi" er sør-østnorske former. I Oppland, Hedmark, Akershus og Buskerud vil du kunne finne alle tre formene. "Jæ" kan, som du sier, også være en trykksvak form av "jæi", men min påstand er at "jæ" antakelig blir brukt (i sin trykksvarke variant) mer enn "jæi", og derfor helt klart må regnes inn her.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Her er de jeg er noenlunde sikre på:

Je (Østlandet - indre)
Jæ (Østlandet - Øst/Vestfold, Viken, Grenland)
Jæi  (Østlandet - Øst/Vestfold, Viken, Grenland)
Jei (deler av Finnmark; som sosiolekt i bl.a. Trondheim og Kristiansund)
E (store deler av Vestlandet, fra Jæren til Sunnmøre)
Ei (Nordland, Trøndelag, Sunnmøre)
Eig (Nordland, Trøndelag)
Eg (Bergen, Vestlandet, Sørlandet)
Ieg
Æ (Trøndelag, Nordmøre, Nordland, Troms)
Æi (Trøndelag, Nordland)
Æg (Trøndelag, Nordland)
I (Romsdal)


----------



## Magb

NorwegianNYC said:


> Både "je", "jæ" og "jæi" er sør-østnorske former. I Oppland, Hedmark, Akershus og Buskerud vil du kunne finne alle tre formene. "Jæ" kan, som du sier, også være en trykksvak form av "jæi", men min påstand er at "jæ" antakelig blir brukt (i sin trykksvarke variant) mer enn "jæi", og derfor helt klart må regnes inn her.


Jeg mente ikke at "jæ" ikke fortjente plass på lista, for som du sier finnes det definitivt de som har "jæ" men aldri "jæi". Jeg vil snu litt på påstanden og i stedet si at det er få talere som har "jæi" som aldri har "jæ" i trykksvak kontekst. Jeg forbinder trykksvak "jæi" fra folk i Oslo-området med ganske formell tale.


----------

